# How do I check oil pressure?



## LogitechVR6 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have an 99 GTI VR6. I been having some oil light issues. were my oil light keeps blinking and beeping. I have changed the oil, changed oil pump, change oil pressure switch. still same problem. Well i guess my next step is to check oil pressure. dont know how to do this exactly on this car. if some one can give me a fwe helpfull tips please.


----------



## bmw_freak (Mar 8, 2009)

I use a Oil pressure Gauge.
http://www.hild-tuning.de/shop....html 
But i dont know a normal way to
test the oil pressure.



_Modified by bmw_freak at 4:35 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## mattfarkas (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (bmw_freak)*

i've been having the same issues on my '94 2.0. my post is near the top of the list in this forum. i did the same things you did, except i didn't replace my pump. 
i bought an oil pressure gauge for $10 at harbor freight. it has a hose you screw into where you replaced the sensors. then just fire your car up and read. 
i had alot of pressure at both sensors. not sure what to make of that yet. someone suggested to me my pressure was good & the problem was in my sensor/ sensor wiring. & to just ground the wires to the sensors. check my post & see if any of it can apply to you.


----------

